
Google Quick Search Like Quicksilver from Google - dcancel
http://lifehacker.com/5129873/google-quick-search-like-quicksilver-from-google
======
anotherjesse
I've been working on an open source extension to allow this sort of
functionality on firefox (all OSes).
<http://overstimulate.com/articles/search-results-in-firefox>

If interested, the code is at <http://github.com/anotherjesse/searchy> \-
unfortunately the panel code for Firefox 3 is pretty crappy, and it is too
easy to kill X11 responsiveness on linux. (firefox crashes with focus grabbed
so you have to switch to another virtual console and kill firefox)

